# devel/qtcreator: Debugging fails



## willbprog127 (Nov 23, 2015)

Before I file a PR, does anyone else here use qtcreator?  If so, have you found any workarounds to getting debugging to work?

How to reproduce:

Start qtcreator


Create new Qt Widgets application


Click the green triangle button with a blue bug over it ("Start debugging")


Debugging doesn't start and the following is printed to the 'Program Output' pane:
[FONT=Arial]
	
	



```
Debugging starts
Debugging has failed
Debugging has finished
```
[/FONT]
On the command line, I receive this:
[FONT=Courier New]
	
	



```
Warning: HANDLE RUNCONTROL START FAILED (no active run control)
Warning: State changed from EngineSetupFailed(2) to DebuggerFinished(22) [master] (no active run control)
Warning: (gdb)  (no active run control)
Warning: QUIT DEBUGGER REQUESTED IN STATE 22 (no active run control)
Warning: &"No symbol table is loaded.  Use the \"file\" command.\n" (no active run control)
Warning: 16^error,msg="No symbol table is loaded.  Use the \"file\" command." (no active run control)
Warning: (gdb)  (no active run control)
```
[/FONT]
This happens with both Qt4 and Qt5, and all needed packages have been installed as building and running apps works just fine...it's just a problem with debugging.

Has anyone else run into this?  If so, what did you do to work around it?

Thank you!


----------



## willbprog127 (Nov 23, 2015)

While not a 'real' fix for this problem, I installed devel/lldb37 and adjusted qtcreator to use that instead of gdb.

Thanks 

*Edit - 2015-11-23*
This didn't fix the problem.  lldb doesn't stop/show where errors occur and only seems to stop on specific lines during debug when they are breakpoints.

So, anyone else able to properly debug with qtcreator?  How do you do it?

Thanks


----------

